# Canadian Tire has silicone baking mats on sale this week



## AshleyR (Apr 24, 2009)

Just wanted to let the Canadians know that Canadian Tire has silicone baking mats on sale this week for $3 - down from $10! 

I bought some of these to roll up inside my round PVC pipe molds. They might also come in handy for lining another mold in a pinch. I figured for $3 - you can't go wrong! I bought 5! 

They are on sale until next Friday!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Ashley , 
Thank you for posting this .I haven't tried them  yet in my pvc mold. That price is fantastic , I am going to Can Tire asap. 

Kitn


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 29, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Hey Ashley ,
> Thank you for posting this .I haven't tried them  yet in my pvc mold. That price is fantastic , I am going to Can Tire asap.
> 
> Kitn



No prob!

I used one in my pvc mold for those loofah soaps and it worked wonderfully!


----------



## heyjude (Apr 30, 2009)

Do I have this right - a TIRE company is selling baking mats? Somehow, that just seems wrong!  

I really like the idea of lining the pvc molds with it.
Jude


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Darn it , they are not on sale here  :cry:  .I think they have different sales in different provinces .But I did score  some heavy duty  Wilton cookie sheets for $5.00. . I will just keep an eye on the flyers..

Kitn


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Do I have this right - a TIRE company is selling baking mats? Somehow, that just seems wrong!
> 
> I really like the idea of lining the pvc molds with it.
> Jude



Only in Canada eh  :wink: 



I think they started out selling  tires and now have everything including kitchen sinks.

Kitn


----------

